# Passenger rating took a dive on NYE



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I mentioned in some other threads that I had a gig in Scottsdale, AZ on NYE. We had to take about 6 Uber trips that day. Our manager used her account to order us rides. Talked to her yesterday. She informed me her PAX rating went from 4.9 to 4.4...In one day!! It's ironic, because I thought all the drivers we had in Phoenix/Scottsdale were awful. They apparently thought we suck too. All these drivers were tipped $5 in the app regardless of their crappy driving. Mainly because I insisted, knowing how most PAX don't tip. I'm wondering if they just ASSUMED they weren't going to get tipped and gave us a bad rating ? 4 of the 6 drivers didn't speak english. Two did. "Sharona" showed up to the airport in a different car than what her profile had on it. She also cancelled on us a few hours later when we were trying to get to the venue from the hotel. In fact, most rides we ordered drove in circles around our area for at least ten minutes before they ended up cancelling on us. Waste of time. The other non foreigner, older guy..kept asking us for weed? As a part time Uber driver, trust me when I tell you we were not bad passengers. Not sure what their deal was. Manager is pissed though...oh well


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I mentioned in some other threads that I had a gig in Scottsdale, AZ on NYE. We had to take about 6 Uber trips that day. Our manager used her account to order us rides. Talked to her yesterday. She informed me her PAX rating went from 4.9 to 4.4...In one day!! It's ironic, because I thought all the drivers we had in Phoenix/Scottsdale were awful. They apparently thought we suck too. All these drivers were tipped $5 in the app regardless of their crappy driving. Mainly because I insisted, knowing how most PAX don't tip. I'm wondering if they just ASSUMED they weren't going to get tipped and gave us a bad rating ? 4 of the 6 drivers didn't speak english. Two did. "Sharona" showed up to the airport in a different car than what her profile had on it. She also cancelled on us a few hours later when we were trying to get to the venue from the hotel. In fact, most rides we ordered drove in circles around our area for at least ten minutes before they ended up cancelling on us. Waste of time. The other non foreigner, older guy..kept asking us for weed? As a part time Uber driver, trust me when I tell you we were not bad passengers. Not sure what their deal was. Manager is pissed though...oh well


Were you taking UberBLACK? Because that sounds a lot like X driver shit.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

FXService said:


> that sounds a lot like X driver shit.


Do ya think?

Sounds like either PHX has a lot of bad drivers or you simply had a string of bad luck...along with your mgrs acct.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Do ya think?
> 
> Sounds like either PHX has a lot of bad drivers or you simply had a string of bad luck...along with your mgrs acct.


Honestly, a lot of X drivers nationwide are awful. The list of ******ed shit I see on Uberx is mind boggling. I can provide a sampling if you'd like. Not everyone takes pride in their work like i assume you do. Uber standards crashed along with the rates. However, expectations did not.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I had a rider in my car yesterday, airport drop, who travels almost weekly to various locations worldwide for work. I asked him about his worst X experiences. He said he's had one out of the dozens of rides he takes each month. The guy's car was trashed, a newer model, but the interior and trunk were full of the guys personal life. Had to pile stuff in the front passenger seat to make room in the trunk and back seat for the ride. The driver then missed exit after exit and turn after turn, adding significant time and miles to the ride.

He said there are the occasional really dirty cars, language barriers, or a few driver personal items but nothing like that one ride.

All that to say it sounds like the Scotts/PHX experience of the OP was an aberration, even for X rides.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FXService said:


> Were you taking UberBLACK? Because that sounds a lot like X driver shit.


We ordered Uber XL if we had the whole band and Uber X if it was just a few of us. The XL's were a joke!!! Sedan's with two extra "JUMP SEATS" in the far back. One XL, the old weed guy...Drove a beat to hell soccer mom van . I personally have NEVER been impressed as a passenger on ANY Uber ride I've been on. Most of the rides I've taken are out of state when I'm on the road. The driver and car quality clearly drops dramatically in some areas. I actually thought I was going to die on one of the trips that day. The driver had to make a left turn to pull into the hotel...Oncoming traffic was hauling ass...I told him to take his time and play it safe..but he couldn't speak english and just pulled out front these oncoming cars that we're going 70mph. I was in the front passenger seat. I would've died for sure. I actually screamed in horror!! He then proceeded to drop us off at the wrong hotel. We had to walk a football field away.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I had a rider in my car yesterday, airport drop, who travels almost weekly to various locations worldwide for work. I asked him about his worst X experiences. He said he's had one out of the dozens of rides he takes each month. The guy's car was trashed, a newer model, but the interior and trunk were full of the guys personal life. Had to pile stuff in the front passenger seat to make room in the trunk and back seat for the ride. The driver then missed exit after exit and turn after turn, adding significant time and miles to the ride.
> 
> He said there are the occasional really dirty cars, language barriers, or a few driver personal items but nothing like that one ride.
> 
> All that to say it sounds like the Scotts/PHX experience of the OP was an aberration, even for X rides.


Let's see, I have witnessed, either as a rider or around town:

Drivers dressed in sleepwear
Drivers smoking and vaping in their cars.
Personal life in trunk
Drivers wearing dirty clothes
Trash in floor boards
Entire hood not on car (shit you not, just bare engine compartment)
One ride I took, car was clean, driver was nice, however car rattled and needed an alignment, severely. 
Drivers coming to complete stop on major streets instead of turning into a side street for safe drop off/pick up.
Drivers offering drugs to passengers.
Faking inspection forms to onboard vehicles with bald tires. 
Driving with their friend in the car.
One time my bf and I got picked up on a premier and our driver was some old religious guy and told us of our sinful lifestyle and how we're ruining America. No we weren't drunk or making out or being flamboyant. We were literally just holding hands.
The amount of cars I see with critical mechanical issues just waiting to cripple the car is staggering.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

FXService holy hell!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> We ordered Uber XL if we had the whole band and Uber X if it was just a few of us. The XL's were a joke!!! Sedan's with two extra "JUMP SEATS" in the far back. One XL, the old weed guy...Drove a beat to hell soccer mom van . I personally have NEVER been impressed as a passenger on ANY Uber ride I've been on. Most of the rides I've taken are out of state when I'm on the road. The driver and car quality clearly drops dramatically in some areas. I actually thought I was going to die on one of the trips that day. The driver had to make a left turn to pull into the hotel...Oncoming traffic was hauling ass...I told him to take his time and play it safe..but he couldn't speak english and just pulled out front these oncoming cars that we're going 70mph. I was in the front passenger seat. I would've died for sure. I actually screamed in horror!! He then proceeded to drop us off at the wrong hotel. We had to walk a football field away.


Dude. I hate to be blunt. But you get what you pay for. Sometimes you luck up, sometimes you don't. You want guaranteed professional service, pay for it. It's that simple.

I'd also like to add SELECT/Premier/Lux/Lux SUV are not guaranteed professionals. Though the probability is higher. I once got a lux in a QX56 with a driver wearing gym shorts and tee shirt who just moved here and was asking my bf and I where to buy weed.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FXService said:


> Dude. I hate to be blunt. But you get what you pay for. Sometimes you luck up, sometimes you don't. You want guaranteed professional service, pay for it. It's that simple.


I'm not sure where you're going with that comment...The great Uber drivers are quitting over huge rate cuts, and now the market is being flooded with foreigners. I drive for Uber and provide excellent service. By your logic I should treat my passengers like sh$t? Because that's what they paid for?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm not sure where you're going with that comment...The great Uber drivers are quitting over huge rate cuts, and now the market is being flooded with foreigners. I drive for Uber and provide excellent service. By your logic I should treat my passengers like sh$t? Because that's what they paid for?


No. I'm stating that all you can expect at these prices is a safe ride from point A to point B. That unsasfe driver, report him before he kills someone. Anything more is just a bonus. I started out on X and I took a lot of pride in my work. I still do on Black Car. Just like you do. However, just because you do that doesn't mean you can expect it of others for the same rates. No one goes to McDonald's expecting to be impressed. And what does their nationality have to do with anything?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FXService said:


> No. I'm stating that all you can expect at these prices is a safe ride from point A to point B. That unsasfe driver, report him before he kills someone. Anything more is just a bonus. I started out on X and I took a lot of pride in my work. I still do on Black Car. Just like you do. However, just because you do that doesn't mean you can expect it of others for the same rates. No one goes to McDonald's expecting to be impressed. And what does their nationality have to do with anything?


ok gotcha...thanks for explaining..What if Uber adds a new service tier? How about "Uber X-cellent" It's basically Uber-X, but with a guaranteed clean, newer car and stink free ride. Driver speaks english and can offer great conversation and comfortability. This tier is approximately $5 more than Uber X and gratuity is automatically included. That way if they are super cheap and don't care if they die whilst trying to get from point A to point B..They can roll the dice on Uber X. If they want to impress their guests, they order Uber X-Cellent ...for a few extra bucks. keeps the good guys on the road.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> ok gotcha...thanks for explaining..What if Uber adds a new service tier? How about "Uber X-cellent" It's basically Uber-X, but with a guaranteed clean, newer car and stink free ride. Driver speaks english and can offer great conversation and comfortability. This tier is approximately $5 more than Uber X and gratuity is automatically included. That way if they are super cheap and don't care if they die whilst trying to get from point A to point B..They can roll the dice on Uber X. If they want to impress their guests, they order Uber X-Cellent ...for a few extra bucks. keeps the good guys on the road.


Great idea! But how would you enforce it while keeping it profitable? The ratings system? That doesn't work. Can offer great conversation? Considering everyone is different, how would you guarantee that and how would you set measurable parameters for great conversation? And what happens if driver gets matched with passenger with nothing in common? Even the most sociable of people run into that. Do they get penalized? It's a nice thought, but that's all it is. It'd be impossible to do in practice. The cost/benefit analysis would be very unfavorable.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FXService said:


> Great idea! But how would you enforce it while keeping it profitable? The ratings system? That doesn't work. Can offer great conversation? Considering everyone is different, how would you guarantee that and how would you set measurable parameters for great conversation? And what happens if driver gets matched with passenger with nothing in common? Even the most sociable of people run into that. Do they get penalized? It's a nice thought, but that's all it is. It'd be impossible to do in practice. The cost/benefit analysis would be very unfavorable.


I'm having a great conversation with you! No? Ratings would certainly matter on Uber X-Cellent..Once a driver falls below 4.8, they will only have access to the X platform. X drivers average $10 per hour...Uber X-Cellent drivers average 20+ per hour. On Uber X-Cellent the driver AND Uber make more off the ride. No doubt people are cheap and many would continue to use X...But maybe 40% would be willing to pay a few bucks more to get a driver that isn't sketchy.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm having a great conversation with you! No? Ratings would certainly matter on Uber X-Cellent..Once a driver falls below 4.8, they will only have access to the X platform. X drivers average $10 per hour...Uber X-Cellent drivers average 20+ per hour. On Uber X-Cellent the driver AND Uber make more off the ride. No doubt people are cheap and many would continue to use X...But maybe 40% would be willing to pay a few bucks more to get a driver that isn't sketchy.


All of these points make me think of my Black Car passengers and why they stopped using Lyft and Select and below. It sounds like you want diet Black Car.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FXService said:


> All of these points make me think of my Black Car passengers and why they stopped using Lyft and Select and below. It sounds like you want diet Black Car.


"Diet Black" lol I like that!! Yes Uber Black is for really nice vehicles ...Uber X-Cellent is simply better kept newer X cars and more professional drivers


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> "Diet Black" lol I like that!! Yes Uber Black is for really nice vehicles ...Uber X-Cellent is simply better kept newer X cars and more professional drivers


Well, email uber the suggestion. See what they say.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FXService said:


> Well, email uber the suggestion. See what they say.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm having a great conversation with you! No? Ratings would certainly matter on Uber X-Cellent..Once a driver falls below 4.8, they will only have access to the X platform. X drivers average $10 per hour...Uber X-Cellent drivers average 20+ per hour. On Uber X-Cellent the driver AND Uber make more off the ride. No doubt people are cheap and many would continue to use X...But maybe 40% would be willing to pay a few bucks more to get a driver that isn't sketchy.


I think they call that Select


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I think they call that Select


ha ok...well I'm baked and just trying to be creative. There has to be a way to differentiate between Uber X drivers that work hard to give great service, and uber x drivers that have beat to hell cars and can't speak english. Doesn't select have to be high end cars? I have a Nissan Rogue S..probably not high value enough for select...But way better than trying to cram your luggage in a Prius


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> ha ok...well I'm baked and just trying to be creative. There has to be a way to differentiate between Uber X drivers that work hard to give great service, and uber x drivers that have beat to hell cars and can't speak english. Doesn't select have to be high end cars? I have a Nissan Rogue S..probably not high value enough for select...But way better than trying to cram your luggage in a Prius


You can get a car on select for roughly $6-7k


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You can get a car on select for roughly $6-7k


Thanks...I'll consider that when my lease is up with Nissan in a year or so...What model would you recommend for doing Select at that price range? And how many miles would likely be on it at that price? Do you just sell it as soon as there's a problem and get another? I've read a guy's post once that said he does that...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Thanks...I'll consider that when my lease is up with Nissan in a year or so...What model would you recommend for doing Select at that price range? And how many miles would likely be on it at that price? Do you just sell it as soon as there's a problem and get another? I've read a guy's post once that said he does that...


Find a Tahoe Police young enough to get Lyft Lux and Lyft SUV.

Thatll cost $10-13k.

But it currently makes more sense.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I mentioned in some other threads that I had a gig in Scottsdale, AZ on NYE. We had to take about 6 Uber trips that day. Our manager used her account to order us rides. Talked to her yesterday. She informed me her PAX rating went from 4.9 to 4.4...In one day!! It's ironic, because I thought all the drivers we had in Phoenix/Scottsdale were awful. They apparently thought we suck too. All these drivers were tipped $5 in the app regardless of their crappy driving. Mainly because I insisted, knowing how most PAX don't tip. I'm wondering if they just ASSUMED they weren't going to get tipped and gave us a bad rating ? 4 of the 6 drivers didn't speak english. Two did. "Sharona" showed up to the airport in a different car than what her profile had on it. She also cancelled on us a few hours later when we were trying to get to the venue from the hotel. In fact, most rides we ordered drove in circles around our area for at least ten minutes before they ended up cancelling on us. Waste of time. The other non foreigner, older guy..kept asking us for weed? As a part time Uber driver, trust me when I tell you we were not bad passengers. Not sure what their deal was. Manager is pissed though...oh well


More and more riders will see their ratings subject to correction simply because drivers no longer face retribution. Drivers can rate honestly now knowing the pax is not privy to seeing how they rated first.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> More and more riders will see their ratings subject to correction simply because drivers no longer face retribution. Drivers can rate honestly now knowing the pax is not privy to seeing how they rated first.


So are you saying that if I'm a passenger , and my rating is 4.95....I then take an Uber ride...He ends up 1 starring me ...but I DONT rate the driver...and my rating will stay at 4.95??? Because...I can't see what I'm rated until I rate the driver? How is that possible? The passengers would then just never rate


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Find a Tahoe Police young enough to get Lyft Lux and Lyft SUV.
> 
> Thatll cost $10-13k.
> 
> But it currently makes more sense.


I would never use a police vehicle. Drivetrain experiences too much stress. Too many ignitions directly into hard rpm pushing from catching traffic violations and responding to calls. While the cars are serviced, that's still a lot of stress on the block, cylinders, valves, etc. And I imagine the transmission parts fatigue quicker than normal due to the higher operating temperature due to the more aggressive driving.

As for a SELECT vehicle. Just look at the list Lyfts premier list, however some models don't crossover to Select in all uber markets. So check with your green light hub. Ex., here in Phoenix an Acadia Denali can do regular Lyft all the way up to LUX SUV, but on uber it can only do X and XL. Just remember luxury cars aren't designed for reliability considering most are leased for 3 years. And SUVs hold their value really well. Realistically for something reliable set your price range at 13-20k and try to keep year around 2012 or newer. And SUVs depending on your area will be towards the top of that list price wise, but towards the bottom year wise and most will have 100k miles or more. However if previously properly maintained and you budget for the big stuff they'll need (shocks, alternator, etc) as well maintain them. You should be able to squeeze out another 100-120k miles. And Sedans will be 20k-80k mileage wise and all over the year range. And price will vary to both extremes just because of the sheer variety. Just remember the nicer the brand the more expensive it is to work on. And they're not designed to be extraordinarily long lived vehicles. Remember that 3 year lease thing I mentioned? Yeah that's what their reliability is designed around. Also, if this is your main source of income be prepared for a 20-30% down payment or trade in or combination. Banks like to make sure there is enough positive equity on their lien in case of repossession.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> So are you saying that if I'm a passenger , and my rating is 4.95....I then take an Uber ride...He ends up 1 starring me ...but I DONT rate the driver...and my rating will stay at 4.95??? Because...I can't see what I'm rated until I rate the driver? How is that possible? The passengers would then just never rate


Wrong. Your rating will still drop. As of a few months ago, riders no longer see their rating until after they have rated thr driver. Whether or not a pax rates is irrellevent.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Wrong. Your rating will still drop. As of a few months ago, riders no longer see their rating until after they have rated thr driver. Whether or not a pax rates is irrellevent.


I know that WE saw the passenger rating because WE stupidly tipped those idiots. I'm asking....Now read this carefully.......If we had instead NOT RATED OR TIPPED THE DRIVERS Would my manager's rating have stayed at 4.95? or would it have still dropped to 4.1?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I know that WE saw the passenger rating because WE stupidly tipped those idiots. I'm asking....Now read this carefully.......If we had instead NOT RATED OR TIPPED THE DRIVERS Would my manager's rating have stayed at 4.95? or would it have still dropped to 4.1?


Yes. Driver's see the actual ratings.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm just going to tell her to report all 6 drivers for their various infractions, which are not made up..They actually deserve flags..And they can sit home without a job... Problem solved



FXService said:


> Yes. Driver's see the actual ratings.


Are you a robot by chance? You clearly don't get what I'm asking


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow! Hating on:

-no speak English
-Priuses ... Priu-i... Prius’s ?
-quiet rides
-4.79 ratings


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Wow! Hating on:
> 
> -no speak English
> -Priuses ... Priu-i... Prius's ?
> -4.79 ratings


Yes go take your non english speaking skills and go deliver pizzas!!!!! And Fu^k your Prius!!!!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You can get a car on select for roughly $6-7k


Not in some markets where the car can't be older than 10 years. Show me an ad for a Select qualifying car in any market that is a 2008 or newer for $6k-$7k that isn't already a clapped out, ultra high miles pos.

Lol O-Side Uber


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Driver rates you as soon as ride is over. Tip doesn't help that. Give cash tip, always get a great rating.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I know that WE saw the passenger rating because WE stupidly tipped those idiots. I'm asking....Now read this carefully.......If we had instead NOT RATED OR TIPPED THE DRIVERS Would my manager's rating have stayed at 4.95? or would it have still dropped to 4.1?


Still would have dropped.
Drivers appreciate cash tips or app tips while your in the car. Saying "I'll tip you the app" as you leave gets a 1* from me and most drivers cause most pax lie only to get a 5* in return from the driver


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Still would have dropped.
> Drivers appreciate cash tips or app tips while your in the car. Saying "I'll tip you the app" as you leave gets a 1* from me and most drivers cause most pax lie only to get a 5* in return from the driver


Did not tell them "We'll tip you in the app" ...How could they've understood anyway??? You can't one star everyone that doesn't hand you a cash tip jackass!!! You're gonna have done to you what's gonna be done to those 6...They're screwed now!!!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> ok gotcha...thanks for explaining..What if Uber adds a new service tier? How about "Uber X-cellent" It's basically Uber-X, but with a guaranteed clean, newer car and stink free ride. Driver speaks english and can offer great conversation and comfortability. This tier is approximately $5 more than Uber X and gratuity is automatically included. That way if they are super cheap and don't care if they die whilst trying to get from point A to point B..They can roll the dice on Uber X. If they want to impress their guests, they order Uber X-Cellent ...for a few extra bucks. keeps the good guys on the road.


Barking up the discrimination tree. I wish we could filter passengers. There is a specific group that I wish I did not have to pick up. I do anyways and regret it 95% of the time.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Barking up the discrimination tree. I wish we could filter passengers. There is a specific group that I wish I did not have to pick up. I do anyways and regret it 95% of the time.


I hear ya!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I shouldn't have to explain myself with the whole speaking english tirade..Immigrants are welcome to come to America in hopes of a better life. It's who we are.....But don't take customer service jobs that require english when you can't speak it!!! Hello!!! Am I on crazy pills here????


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Did not tell them "We'll tip you in the app" ...How could they've understood anyway??? You can't one star everyone that doesn't hand you a cash tip jackass!!! You're gonna have done to you what's gonna be done to those 6...They're screwed now!!!


I never said that you said that! Maybe, just maybe, those drivers ARE rating you accurately despite your tips!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

All of these comments are making me feel like my passengers are lucky to get me as an UberX driver; my car is immaculate, I know the streets of Los Angeles like the back of my hand, I speak fluent English, and I shower at least once a day, sometimes twice!

PLUS -I have my own weed contacts, and I drive with caution. I'll chat it up if my passenger is into it, but I'll stay as quiet as a church mouse if they seem to want silence.

Everyone tells me "Beat Uber driver ever!" as they exit my vehicle.....yet somehow, taking all of that into consideration, tips are rarer than freaking unicorns. WTF?! Should I start offering complimentary blowies to the men and manicures for the women? WHAT IS IT GONNA TAKE, PEOPLE?!?!



O-Side Uber said:


> I'm just going to tell her to report all 6 drivers for their various infractions, which are not made up..They actually deserve flags..And they can sit home without a job... Problem solved
> 
> Are you a robot by chance? You clearly don't get what I'm asking


Her rating would still drop - the driver HAS to rate their pax in order to allow another request to come through.

It's just that the rider won't be able to see their new, lower rating until they rate the driver. But the rider rating will still go down.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

S
E
L
E
C
T


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Got to tip in cash.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

FXService said:


> Let's see, I have witnessed, either as a rider or around town:
> 
> Drivers dressed in sleepwear
> Drivers smoking and vaping in their cars.
> ...


Stuff like that just pisses me the hell off. I always wear decent clothes (cargo shorts/polo in summer, jeans/polo in spring and fall, jeans/pullover in winter), always take a shower the day I drive, and I am always recently enough shaved that I don't look like a homeless person. I don't smoke or vape or do any drug other than caffeine. My van is always recently or freshly washed and vacuumed. Nothing is in the passenger compartment except a box of kleenex, small enclosed garbage receptables hanging off the rear of the headrests of the 2 front seats, plastic wastebasket liners strategically placed for use as barf bags, and 6' charge cables (zip tied together for half their length so they don't wander off). I might have a bottle of water or my glass of pop if I just finished a late night fast food drive thru dinner, but I don't eat in front of pax. I spent ELEVEN ****ING HUNDRED DOLLARS on bodywork, fixing scrapes, scratches, and dings (still rust free) before the shop would sign off on my inspection. The only thing someone could possibly question about the quality of my car is the rear fold down seats where the joints squeak a bit if we go over a bump. People with shitty cars (and MISSING A HOOD) either had a friend who works at an inspection station fraudulently sign off their inspection or else they outright forged the form. I wish we could take pictures of cars like that including the license plate and report them to Uber for deactivation. Altho if they're that shady, they might also have a different vehicle registered their account.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

FXService said:


> Let's see, I have witnessed, either as a rider or around town:
> 
> Drivers dressed in sleepwear
> Drivers smoking and vaping in their cars.
> ...


I must be a top 10 driver in the Inland Empire!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> We ordered Uber XL if we had the whole band and Uber X if it was just a few of us. The XL's were a joke!!! Sedan's with two extra "JUMP SEATS" in the far back. One XL, the old weed guy...Drove a beat to hell soccer mom van . I personally have NEVER been impressed as a passenger on ANY Uber ride I've been on. Most of the rides I've taken are out of state when I'm on the road. The driver and car quality clearly drops dramatically in some areas. I actually thought I was going to die on one of the trips that day. The driver had to make a left turn to pull into the hotel...Oncoming traffic was hauling ass...I told him to take his time and play it safe..but he couldn't speak english and just pulled out front these oncoming cars that we're going 70mph. I was in the front passenger seat. I would've died for sure. I actually screamed in horror!! He then proceeded to drop us off at the wrong hotel. We had to walk a football field away.


How can you have a sedan with JUMP seat"? Where were they, in the trunk?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> How can you have a sedan with JUMP seat"? Where were they, in the trunk?


Perhaps he was picked up in an MKT?


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> ok gotcha...thanks for explaining..What if Uber adds a new service tier? How about "Uber X-cellent" It's basically Uber-X, but with a guaranteed clean, newer car and stink free ride. Driver speaks english and can offer great conversation and comfortability. This tier is approximately $5 more than Uber X and gratuity is automatically included. That way if they are super cheap and don't care if they die whilst trying to get from point A to point B..They can roll the dice on Uber X. If they want to impress their guests, they order Uber X-Cellent ...for a few extra bucks. keeps the good guys on the road.


Pay pennies get crap car and crap service, sounds like your describing Uber Black!



FXService said:


> All of these points make me think of my Black Car passengers and why they stopped using Lyft and Select and below. It sounds like you want diet Black Car.


Select?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Jdemonto said:


> Pay pennies get crap car and crap service, sounds like your describing Uber Black!
> 
> Select?


SELECT is basically for people who just want a comfortable car and couldn't care less about the driver. Though I managed to convert a mid afternoon Premier into a $50 pickup for later tonight. Usually when SELECT/Premier people figure you're Black or professional they want to book you. So I'm at $110 off 3 rides today plus an extra $50 when I pick up this couple.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> ok gotcha...thanks for explaining..What if Uber adds a new service tier? How about "Uber X-cellent" It's basically Uber-X, but with a guaranteed clean, newer car and stink free ride. Driver speaks english and can offer great conversation and comfortability. This tier is approximately $5 more than Uber X and gratuity is automatically included. That way if they are super cheap and don't care if they die whilst trying to get from point A to point B..They can roll the dice on Uber X. If they want to impress their guests, they order Uber X-Cellent ...for a few extra bucks. keeps the good guys on the road.


In theory, they already do, but don't charge more for it. VIP.



O-Side Uber said:


> So are you saying that if I'm a passenger , and my rating is 4.95....I then take an Uber ride...He ends up 1 starring me ...but I DONT rate the driver...and my rating will stay at 4.95??? Because...I can't see what I'm rated until I rate the driver? How is that possible? The passengers would then just never rate


Which us better than down-rating us.



Julescase said:


> All of these comments are making me feel like my passengers are lucky to get me as an UberX driver; my car is immaculate, I know the streets of Los Angeles like the back of my hand, I speak fluent English, and I shower at least once a day, sometimes twice!
> 
> PLUS -I have my own weed contacts, and I drive with caution. I'll chat it up if my passenger is into it, but I'll stay as quiet as a church mouse if they seem to want silence.
> 
> ...


Not entirely accurate. Rider can pass on rating the driver entirely when they go to order another Uber. The rating changes are only kept from them for up to 24 hours. They still have 2 weeks to rate us.

Riders that don't order much, like myself, will know immediately which driver did it. People that order a LOT won't.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I mentioned in some other threads that I had a gig in Scottsdale, AZ on NYE. We had to take about 6 Uber trips that day. Our manager used her account to order us rides. Talked to her yesterday. She informed me her PAX rating went from 4.9 to 4.4...In one day!! It's ironic, because I thought all the drivers we had in Phoenix/Scottsdale were awful. They apparently thought we suck too. All these drivers were tipped $5 in the app regardless of their crappy driving. Mainly because I insisted, knowing how most PAX don't tip. I'm wondering if they just ASSUMED they weren't going to get tipped and gave us a bad rating ? 4 of the 6 drivers didn't speak english. Two did. "Sharona" showed up to the airport in a different car than what her profile had on it. She also cancelled on us a few hours later when we were trying to get to the venue from the hotel. In fact, most rides we ordered drove in circles around our area for at least ten minutes before they ended up cancelling on us. Waste of time. The other non foreigner, older guy..kept asking us for weed? As a part time Uber driver, trust me when I tell you we were not bad passengers. Not sure what their deal was. Manager is pissed though...oh well


I have one question - why would you use Uber as a pax?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Picked up a 4.0 star pax at Staples Center last night. I knew he could not have that low of a rating realistically...sort of the opposite of a 5.0 pax...not possible. Sure enough, guy and his 3 female friends were from Australia and had been touring the U.S. for past month. All 4 very nice and pleasant, staying at the Doubletree in Little Tokyo. SF & NYC were two of their stops, besides Miami...that would be why such low rating for certain. And yes, he tipped...$3 on shortie.

ADD: Pax had no idea how low his rating was.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Picked up a 4.0 star pax at Staples Center last night. I knew he could not have that low of a rating realistically...sort of the opposite of a 5.0 pax...not possible. Sure enough, guy and his 3 female friends were from Australia and had been touring the U.S. for past month. All 4 very nice and pleasant, staying at the Doubletree in Little Tokyo. SF & NYC were two of their stops, besides Miami...that would be why such low rating for certain. And yes, he tipped...$3 on shortie.
> 
> ADD: Pax had no idea how low his rating was.


When I pickup low 4s on Black from the airport. 9/10 times they're from NYC/SF and take at least Uber twice a day.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FXService said:


> When I pickup low 4s on Black from the airport. 9/10 times they're from NYC/SF and take at least Uber twice a day.


Yup. I typically do not pick up under 4.6 on Select/Xsurge, but when this low it's fairly certain they are from out-of-town where drivers are harsher.


----------

